# Anyone been fired from Grubhub?



## uberlift

I've been late with orders a couple times and gotten some really nasty phone calls/voicemails from Grubhub. Anyone know of anyone that's been fired for being late with orders?


----------



## Woohaa

Nope. Are you accepting orders that were already late? Sometimes you get pings that other drivers bailed on for whatever reason and they're already way past due.


----------



## TiaraD

I wish I could work for GrubHub. They don't seem to be accepting anymore from L.A. area. Strange.


----------



## andaas

TiaraD said:


> I wish I could work for GrubHub. They don't seem to be accepting anymore from L.A. area. Strange.


While I'm sorry you can't get in; as a driver for Grubhub it's refreshing to know that the company isn't flooding the streets with more drivers. The driver to order ratio is pretty good during dinner hours at least most days.


----------



## KMANDERSON

andaas said:


> While I'm sorry you can't get in; as a driver for Grubhub it's refreshing to know that the company isn't flooding the streets with more drivers. The driver to order ratio is pretty good during dinner hours at least most days.


Is it better then doordash?


----------



## andaas

KMANDERSON said:


> Is it better then doordash?


It has been decent during dinner shifts. Definitely paying better compared to DoorDash new pay model.

The negatives are non-flexible shifts and necessity to block shifts in advance - there are 2-3 hour shift windows available. Supposedly some markets drivers are able to sign on/off freely, but I receive messages alerting me to sign off when I am signed on outside of a scheduled shift - so I avoid doing that.


----------



## Prius13

andaas said:


> It has been decent during dinner shifts. Definitely paying better compared to DoorDash new pay model.
> 
> The negatives are non-flexible shifts and necessity to block shifts in advance - there are 2-3 hour shift windows available. Supposedly some markets drivers are able to sign on/off freely, but I receive messages alerting me to sign off when I am signed on outside of a scheduled shift - so I avoid doing that.


I can log in and accept orders although am not on scheduled block.. Best to be on schedule tho.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018

put that voice mail on youtube ! make sure you get lawyer ! you not slave ! make sure you sue them make some
money ! just tell lawyer after you called back they told you more bad word and threat to kill you ! so make million dollar law suit ! make sure u save and post that voice mail on here send me link ! i want every nasty perosn go to jail


----------



## andaas

Prius13 said:


> I can log in and accept orders although am not on scheduled block.. Best to be on schedule tho.


Right, you can receive orders without a block... but I get regular notifications on the app outside of block hours stating "you are not currently scheduled for a block, please log off", or something to that effect.


----------



## Prius13

andaas said:


> Right, you can receive orders without a block... but I get regular notifications on the app outside of block hours stating "you are not currently scheduled for a block, please log off", or something to that effect.


Haven't received those notifications..


----------



## andaas

Prius13 said:


> Haven't received those notifications..


As I mentioned in my previous post, "some markets drivers are able to sign on/off freely". My market is not one of those markets.


----------



## LoveTheBlues

Haven't done any delivery services besides Uber Eats (which i accept sparingly). I see they want you to do shifts but from what Prius 13 is saying, it's not clear they always really mean it. Would that be an accurate interpretation? If you sign up for a shift and log off because you're on a Lyft ride, is that allowed? Or do you have to be available during that entire shift? I'm trying to figure out if it can be a 3rd app open along with Uber & Lyft? Thanks for any insight you can offer.


----------



## PrestonT

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> put that voice mail on youtube ! make sure you get lawyer ! you not slave ! make sure you sue them make some
> money ! just tell lawyer after you called back they told you more bad word and threat to kill you ! so make million dollar law suit ! make sure u save and post that voice mail on here send me link ! i want every nasty perosn go to jail


I find it shocking that no one has asked you to marry them. I'm smitten.


----------



## Prius13

LoveTheBlues said:


> Haven't done any delivery services besides Uber Eats (which i accept sparingly). I see they want you to do shifts but from what Prius 13 is saying, it's not clear they always really mean it. Would that be an accurate interpretation? If you sign up for a shift and log off because you're on a Lyft ride, is that allowed? Or do you have to be available during that entire shift? I'm trying to figure out if it can be a 3rd app open along with Uber & Lyft? Thanks for any insight you can offer.


On GH, you have to be available, have a certain level of acceptance rate, are in designated area, etc. To make the hourly minimum to be paid by GH, if you're on a block. On DD if on scheduled Dash, you also have to be in service area and logged on. If you're not on time, not in service area, and not logged on, your Dash will be ended and you cannot log back on. My service area allows GH delivery people to log on and get pings although we may not be on a scheduled block. So it depends on your service area, for GH, if you can jump on and off.


----------



## Pwiz84

does GH deactivate people who haven't worked in a while? I know with Uber if you don't have a trip in like a month or so they will do that.


----------



## uberboy1212

PrestonT said:


> I find it shocking that no one has asked you to marry them. I'm smitten.


He's not my type



andaas said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post, "some markets drivers are able to sign on/off freely". My market is not one of those markets.


I always wonder if you get better orders when you are on schedule or if they are all the same. Do you have an opinion on this?


----------



## andaas

uberboy1212 said:


> I always wonder if you get better orders when you are on schedule or if they are all the same. Do you have an opinion on this?


I don't log in off-schedule. I will sometimes extend my shift 30-60 minutes if orders keep coming in, but the Dallas market was sending messages to drivers not scheduled that logged on.


----------



## Prius13

uberboy1212 said:


> He's not my type
> 
> I always wonder if you get better orders when you are on schedule or if they are all the same. Do you have an opinion on this?


I wasn't on schedule last night and made $60 clam$. Depends.


----------



## William1964

I've only gotten that message once. About three minutes after I downloaded the app I logged in and it said you're not on the schedule block please log off. I've only logged in if I got a email saying I could log in anytime or if I'm on a schedule block


----------



## Chris1973

Getting fired from GrubHub is worse than being caught stealing from the dollar store


----------



## saucy05

Someone explain to me how one is not considered an employee working for GH? They tell you when and where to work and apparently how. 

Also, is the money any better copmared to other platforms? Cause why put yourself in this much scrutiny when you can freely log in and out with the other ones.


----------



## King79

uberboy1212 said:


> He's not my type
> The orders are all the same
> 
> I always wonder if you get better orders when you are on schedule or if they are all the same. Do you have an opinion on this?


12 bucks an hour with blocks I work 6 days
120 a day I make sure I pick all the offers 
720 a week minus gas 150
Total 570.00 after expenses


----------



## BriBarb88

Oh I have but I was screwing the system over. ‍♀


----------



## allcingbonz21

Grubhub dropped a whole lot of drivers right before they adjusted blocks last year. At least in Chicago as I was one of 25 guys and gals who regularly never took blocks. I had to call some guy in downtown chicago, some folks did and got back on some called in didn’t want to due to cx issues and general retribution for not accepting orders.
I got tired of the slingshot across a district for every order when I was on a block, they got upset with my no block taking cherry picking when I logged in with no block.
Perhaps things have changed, perhaps not. I did 756 trips with GH.
Definitely spent more on gas with GH, than with DD and eats, anyway so there’s that for what it’s worth


----------



## Goongpad77

LoveTheBlues said:


> Haven't done any delivery services besides Uber Eats (which i accept sparingly). I see they want you to do shifts but from what Prius 13 is saying, it's not clear they always really mean it. Would that be an accurate interpretation? If you sign up for a shift and log off because you're on a Lyft ride, is that allowed? Or do you have to be available during that entire shift? I'm trying to figure out if it can be a 3rd app open along with Uber & Lyft? Thanks for any insight you can offer.


From what I understand you can't go unavailable while on a block. They will ding your attendance rate in your metrics. That's one of the things that they are very sticky about. If you're on a block you can only go un available the last 15 minutes. The only thing in my metrics that is 100% is my attendance rate. I drop blocks frequently and I declined tons of offers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

andaas said:


> Right, you can receive orders without a block... but I get regular notifications on the app outside of block hours stating "you are not currently scheduled for a block, please log off", or something to that effect.


That's stupid. Why not just not let you log on in the first place?


----------



## andaas

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's stupid. Why not just not let you log on in the first place?


They don't appear to do this anymore. I haven't seen this notification in over 6-8 months.


----------

